# 5 Speed Maintenance



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

I just bought a 2000 jetta 5 speed (GLS 2.0 114,000 miles) and have no idea what kind of service has been done to the transmission. Where is a good place to start to see what might need to be done? Should I change the fluid just to be safe? I have heard a lot of different things about changing tranny fluids in VW and I am new to the make so need some knowledge. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## HK (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: 5 Speed Maintenance (Bizrc248)*

Hi,
I changed my gear oil (2000 MKIV) at 80,000 miles. was considering Redline , but decided to go with VW's secret synthetic fluid! I bought from the dealer, ws kind of pricey, but figured it's only once every 80K!


----------

